# Dying White Oaks- Oak rust?



## roberthathaway7 (Aug 29, 2010)

On my farm I have several white oaks that have some sort of what has been described to me as a rust. Some trees have about half the leaves that they should while covered in the rust, and some have all dead leaves- as in brown shriveled and crispy although some of these really bad ones may have a few little sucker limbs at the bottom with a tinge of green. My question is- will these that are worst off come out of it next year? I plan to let the trees stand that still have some green foliage, but those that are completely shriveled and crispy.. I'm thinking about cutting down and selling for timber/firewood. I honestly don't like to cut down any big oak, esp white oak, but these seem to be wasted and gone. I don't want to waste a year or firewood season waiting to see if they come out just to watch them not come back and cut them down when i could have this winter. Also, is it beneficial for me to cut these down to keep from spreading the rust? I read somewhere that a person was cutting down infected trees during the winter to keep it from spreading. The rust is already all over out 200 acre farm, and it seems a handfull have been killed, and about 30% being infected, but some seem to be un touched. I'm just sort of perplexed with the situation and wonder what i should do about it.

note: it has been a particularly dry year but many of these dead trees were located on the edges of water branches so I don't think it was just the dry spell that caused this


----------



## treeseer (Aug 30, 2010)

post pics for help.

i'm in sprigfield il


----------

